# Are Macy's giftcards accepted at MAC counters?



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a bunch of Macy's giftcards for christmas, so my first thought was...MAKEUP! But just in case, I wanted to ask if the independent counters at Macys (MAC, NARS, etc) accept Macy's gift cards. I know it seems silly that they wouldn't, but you know macy's, it seems like they always have stupid rules and "exceptions" when it comes to the cosmetics counters. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 3, 2008)

I always use my Macy's GC at the counters for MAC and Bobbi Brown...so yes. It just seems the coupons are never valid at the cosmetics counters


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesssss on the giftcards.
Just no coupon/promotional things from the department store that are like '10% off any purchase' and stuff like that, if you read the fine print it always excludes the cosmetics and fragrances (boo!)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 3, 2008)

yes you can use the giftcards. if you notice that if you buy giftcards at one of the counters, they will give you the department store's giftcard.

2-3 years ago, i purchase something from the Macy's MAC counter using a Macy's giftcard. last summer, i did the preorder for the Novel Twist collection at Nordstrom. i don't have a credit card to do the preorder but they did accept giftcards as a preorder payment and i have to purchase one. the giftcard is a Nordstrom giftcard.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 4, 2008)

Agreed with the above!  This year my gift from my dad was a Mac gift card (I went with him to buy it), so I bought it at the Macy's Mac counter thinking it would say Mac on it...but no it said Macy's!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep! They are! I bought my first MAC eyeshadows with my 50 dollar GC. COOLZ


----------

